
Critical US infrastructure 'can be hacked by anyone' - nicedicerice
https://www.techradar.com/news/critical-us-infrastructure-can-be-hacked-by-anyone
======
onekiss
As part of an internet mapping project, CyberNews scanned IP blocks for open
ports in the US IP address range to discover a number of unprotected and
accessible Industrial Control Systems in the US

